# New: on-trip feedback



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

New: on-trip feedback
We're making it easier for your riders to provide feedback
Soon, at any time during a trip, your rider will be able to leave a rating, compliment, or tip. This shouldn’t be a big change, and you may receive more ratings, which could mean more tips for you. 

Just got this email, thoughts? I would like to see a complaint come through while I have the dirtbag in my back seat.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

What’s the point of it... so the pax has something want to tell you (your music is too loud etc), wouldn’t want to tell you directly but want to use the app instead?! Ar, millennials who rather text than talk...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

WHY?

More likely to lead to accidentally canceled mid-ride trips.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

When they say "I'll tip you in the app" just laugh and say no you didn't! It's easier to rate passengers they have no time to tip while in the car give them 3 stars or less.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Hmm...there is that isn't there.



Roadmasta said:


> When they say "I'll tip you in the app" just laugh and say no you didn't! It's easier to rate passengers they have no time to tip while in the car give them 3 stars or less.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It might actually increase tips. Pax are more likely to tip while they’re still in the car than later when they forget or don’t remember anything about the trip.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Just have tipping available while still on-trip. Leaving a compliment or rating mid trip is useless.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Definitely no more "check is in the mail" bs. Want a special request? Tip upfront. But it does raise other questions. Can these tips or ratings be rescinded? What if a rider rates you a 1 and then cancels the trip so you cannot rate them? I am sure Uber thought out all these scenarios though...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It might actually increase tips. Pax are more likely to tip while they're still in the car than later when they forget or don't remember anything about the trip.


Ummm, no!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This won't end well!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> I would like to see a complaint come through while I have the dirtbag in my back seat.


They are changing how and when riders can rate you, not when drivers can see the ratings..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mrpjfresh said:


> Definitely no more "check is in the mail" bs. Want a special request? Tip upfront. But it does raise other questions. Can these tips or ratings be rescinded? What if a rider rates you a 1 and then cancels the trip so you cannot rate them? I am sure Uber thought out all these scenarios though...


But unless you can see the tip it won't matter. And if all this is going to pop up while we're navigating, that's truly stupid and dangerous.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bad rating while I am driving, I am kicking you out.
Full stop.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The tipping part could be useful, like when you ask for money for mileage & tolls returning to Wisconsin from Chicago O'Hare.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Bad rating while I am driving, I am kicking you out.
> Full stop.


Which is almost certainly why we most likely won't be able to see them during the drive.



mrpjfresh said:


> Definitely no more "check is in the mail" bs. Want a special request? Tip upfront. But it does raise other questions. Can these tips or ratings be rescinded? What if a rider rates you a 1 and then cancels the trip so you cannot rate them? I am sure Uber thought out all these scenarios though...


Ha, it's funny in a non-laughable way because the odds are they didn't actually think it through, and if they have they should have already put the word out on this aspect of it.

The thing is word will spread quickly if riders can cancel after giving a low rating. Can you imagine the cheeky bastards low rating, and cancelling as you're approaching the curb at their destination?

That would be infuriating.



upyouruber said:


> 1.5xorbust said:
> 
> 
> > It might actually increase tips. Pax are more likely to tip while they're still in the car than later when they forget or don't remember anything about the trip.
> ...


There are times when it could be beneficial to drivers. I've had quite a few pax try and figure out how to tip on the app. Being able to walk them through the process mid-ride would be beneficial to drivers.

The other thing I've noticed is that when I end the ride shortly before drop off at say the airport the odds of getting tipped increase whereas if I disembark pax and unload luggage and they head into the airport prior to ending the ride the incidence of tipping decreases. It's an out of sight out of mind thing I suspect. If pax were able to tip mid-ride that might be helpful in those situations as well.

Other than that people are either going to tip, or not and I don't really see the value in being able to do it mid-ride.

If anything I would think there's increased odds you'll get more negative ratings mid-ride if anything happens right off the bat that's out of the normal where riders might be more forgiving if you've completed the ride and they've reached their destination at which point the immediacy of the annoyance would have dissipated.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This change, like EVERY change, is either to benefit Uber or to benefit the pax.

Uber's latest kick is to make the public think that they are safer, and this is one part of it. Having an issue with your driver? Here is the ability to complain RIGHT NOW instead of later!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Mista T said:


> This change, like EVERY change, is either to benefit Uber or to benefit the pax.
> 
> Uber's latest kick is to make the public think that they are safer, and this is one part of it. Having an issue with your driver? Here is the ability to complain RIGHT NOW instead of later!


Yeah I noticed pax come before drivers with uber always, and that includes the willingness to trash drivers to pax, or make drivers the bad guys in the eyes of pax like the CEO and his boneheadedly stupid insistence that his lower ratings were a result of him not putting on a seat-belt.

They accomplish what they want, getting more pax to put on their seat-belts, while making drivers the bad guys, instead of just making wearing seat-belts mandatory across the board.

Kind of the same thing with tips. Hey sorry pax we tried to have your back with the whole no tip required thing but those independent contracting drivers demanded we stop preventing them from requesting tips, and we would have gotten away with it too if it weren't for those blasted meddling courts and pesky independent contractors.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

I haven’t heard of this until now. 

If it encourages pax to rate me right after I make a mistake then I’m screwed because usually I make them forget any glitches or wrong turns simply by laying on the charm. 

Goodbye 4.98


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Peter Vann said:


> I haven't heard of this until now.
> 
> If it encourages pax to rate me right after I make a mistake then I'm screwed because usually I make them forget any glitches or wrong turns simply by laying on the charm.
> 
> Goodbye 4.98


Yeah it seems to me also that the immediacy of the ability to rate negatively on a simple error negates the cooling off period completing the ride might provide for minor annoyances.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah it seems to me also that the immediacy of the ability to rate negatively on a simple error negates the cooling off period completing the ride might provide for minor annoyances.


Yesterday I took this pax to downtown inwhat would normally be a 20-30 min trip. An hour later I finally dropped him off at his destination. At one point he murmured "this is madness" lol. I managed to convince him traffic is worse than normal (it was) and by the end he seemed pretty chipper. He was a nice English gentleman who might have rated my a 1 Star had he been able to en route.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Peter Vann said:


> Yesterday I took this pax to downtown inwhat would normally be a 20-30 min trip. An hour later I finally dropped him off at his destination. At one point he murmured "this is madness" lol. I managed to convince him traffic is worse than normal (it was) and by the end he seemed pretty chipper. He was a nice English gentleman who might have rated my a 1 Star had he been able to en route.


Still I have to admit I'm somewhat mystified by why uber finds it necessary to enable this. What need does uber feel it meets? I have no clue here unless maybe it's just a software version of make-work to create the illusion of value add to pax.


----------

